# Help Please



## dvdslw (Aug 12, 2007)

Does anyone know wich reluctor wheel is on an 05 LS2's crankshaft? Is it 24 or 58 teeth? Some say in 05 it is 24 and some say all LS2's have the 58 tooth wheel. I am wanting to purchase an MSD ignition controller and there is a different model for each reluctor. Also, I have contacted GM and MSD with no help figuring this out.


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Found this link. Seems the 05 had a 24 and the 06 a 58. Double check before you order.

LS2 - 2006 Corvette Gen IV V8 (58 tooth reluctor wheel) - 6.0L / 400


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

dvdslw said:


> Does anyone know wich reluctor wheel is on an 05 LS2's crankshaft? Is it 24 or 58 teeth? Some say in 05 it is 24 and some say all LS2's have the 58 tooth wheel. I am wanting to purchase an MSD ignition controller and there is a different model for each reluctor. Also, I have contacted GM and MSD with no help figuring this out.


I believe the GTO used only the 24 and Corvette used both the 24 and the 58, one way to tell is if the connector is black it's 24, if the connector is grey it's 58.


----------

